# Compiled Fitness Programs



## Diver1 (Jul 17, 2017)

Below are various fitness programs that I've collected. I've got them for AD guys, hopefuls etc. I'll also include youtube channels that I've used to hone my PF. Hopefully this will be useful to hopefuls etc. Thanks

*Navy*

*SO*
Navy PTG 

Mike Cavistion's Screener V5 

Bud/s Prep 317 Program 

DevGru Program 

*ND*

Navy Dive Prep Program 

What To Expect At Dive School 

*Bay Swim under 22 minutes 1000y 

*Weekly 3 Mile Timed Runs Under 22 Minutes

*IWP Tread 3/3/3 Minutes With a 25Lbs Weight

*USMC
*
Recon Program *
*
MARSOC Program *

Air Force
*
Lt JOO Program 

MC Program 

Fun In The Sun Program 

MSgt Adam Pope Program 

Andrew Falch program

*Army*​
Stew Smith's Ranger Program

SFOD Program

*Miscellaneous*

SealSwcc CSS Video

Fargo007's Channel, very useful to improve your CSS time

Navy BootCamp Run Program

Navy BootCamp Swim Program
​


----------



## CDG (Jul 17, 2017)

All those links are bad.


----------



## Diver1 (Jul 17, 2017)

CDG said:


> All those links are bad.



Roger, I requested for the staff to edit them. I fucked them up, my apologizes.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 17, 2017)

Diver1 said:


> Roger, I requested for the staff to edit them. I fucked them up, my apologizes.



You are 16 years old. You are starting threads on a top shelf SOF site. You seem to have just plastered up what looked good, without looking into any of them. If this is really your  "*collection*", you may have some holes in your fitness program. Way to go!

Have you looked at existing threads on this site?. Did you even stop to think that we might just have similar information?

 Take a look at this every now and again to remind yourself, and others, to do your due diligence before posting. Use the search function before asking questions.

This thread stands as is.

It also stands as locked.


----------

